
Ask HN: How do you think of ideas to surface data in new ways? - spike021
I currently have access to a large amount of interesting data. This data is already analyzed for some purposes and those metrics are used for any number of use cases.<p>However, I want to explore the data further and figure out a new way to look at it that is dissimilar from what we&#x27;ve already done, but I&#x27;m having trouble being creative.<p>Any suggestions?
======
PaulHoule
I think we need to know what the data is and what you've already tried if
we're going to be helpful.

~~~
spike021
I don't think needing to know what the data is is necessary for my question.

I'm not asking for ideas of what to do with what I already have. I'm asking
for ideas of how to think about data in general and how to be creative with
it. Does this mean finding tangential connections to other data like how
weather affects baseball in outdoor ballparks versus indoor/closed roof
ballparks, does air temperature in a hockey stadium affect how the puck moves
on ice (air friction, pressure, etc.).

Or perhaps focusing more on the mathematical/analytical aspects, like perhaps
deciding how to incorporate new types of analysis that haven't been performed
on the data yet (such as using derivatives to find velocity rather than
another method) with better, more accurate results.

------
ankit84
There is a Pattern always

